# Surf fishing attire (barefooted?)



## hugehail (Feb 19, 2017)

Since the late 70s Ive done most of my fishing on piers of the Carolinas.
Ive tried my luck a surf fishing the last two years on the Florida east
coast. The main question I always have is what to wear. The first time
I went out I tried to wear boots and it was a disaster when you are trying to
walk a long distance or have to wade into an active surf. I finally decided to go barefooted and that was much more comfortable. What do youall recommend? How dangerous is it to walk barefooted and wade into the surf barefooted? Anyone ever stepped on a bottom rig or gotten hurt otherwise? What about jelly fish and sharks?


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

My biggest worry is stepping on a stingray. I was just a foot away from stepping on an electric ray one time. I dont think any kind of shoes is gonna help you with jellyfish and sharks.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

In all honesty, Crocs and panty hose. 

Crocs float and wash the sand out nicely, meanwhile the panty hose are supposed to protect you from jellyfish. 

The only other protection might be from some lightweight sun pants of some kind 

As for sharks, don't walk out there with bait in your pocket


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

hugehail said:


> ... How dangerous is it to walk barefooted and wade into the surf barefooted? .....


Considering the tens of thousands of tourist beach-goers who do that around here every year and you hardly hear anything in terms of injuries .... I wouldn't worry too much about it.

Sure .... you could step on something. That could happen anywhere you can't see where you are putting your feet. Just shuffle your feet a bit as you step around in the water.

Or you could get ya some of them mesh water shoes .... or wetsuit booties if you're worried about it.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Barefoot


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

BananaTom said:


> Barefoot


Yes sir, what can I do for you?
Oh, sorry...thought that was a question.

jus kidding,

barefoot of course is the only way to really be in the Florida lifestyle. If u get stung by jellyfish, pee on yourself or ask some weirdo to pee on you...usually always someone around that's willing to pee on you.:whistling:


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

You can usually see the big jellyfish and the small pieces only hurt a little bit.
Plus, they aren't around most of the time. I wouldn't worry about it.
Barefoot and a thong, uhhh, I mean beach shorts are what I wear.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Don't overthink things. Just go fish and enjoy it. Barefoot or stay home.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Barefoot, shorts, t-shirt, shades and a wide brimmed hat


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

welldoya said:


> You can usually see the big jellyfish and the small pieces only hurt a little bit.
> Plus, they aren't around most of the time. I wouldn't worry about it.
> Barefoot and a thong, uhhh, I mean beach shorts are what I wear.


Jeez...now I have a god awful vision that won't go away.


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Make sure you throw the catfish back, then barefooting is pretty safe.


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

https://us.vibram.com/shop/fivefingers/men/


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Honestly, like most things in life I am more worried about getting in a car wreck on the way to or from the activity than anything else. 

3 B's of surf fishing 
Barefoot 
Boardshorts 
Beer


----------

